# So its Unlocked? GO DEVS GO!



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

*sits on the edge of his seat waiting....*

Whos going to be the first to build a custom kernel for a moto phone since...the droid1?


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't wait to see what comes out of this!


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

gogogogoogogog


----------



## styx (Jun 10, 2011)

i still cant believe it....


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

An unlocked Moto phone that's not the D1? I'm dreaming, right?


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

xoom is unlocked. So no Efuse on the atrix?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SleekDX (Jun 7, 2011)

Bionic, yes please!!!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Great news! Now I get to boycott them for pentile displays! Operation SeeMyMoto


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey folks,

This is Kenneth from BriefMobile, AKA kennethpenn on XDA. I like what you've got going on here at RootzWiki!

Just wanted to clear up some information presented in the RootzWiki portal. First, the OTA build will probably not be 2.3.4 although it is entirely _possible_. It will most likely be 2.3.3. Second, the build _has_ been sent to AT&T for testing. I can verify that.

Last, but not least, bootloader unlock will be available in the final builds for the update. Unless Randall Stephenson personally vetoes an unlocked bootloader, we'll almost certainly be looking at unlockable bootloaders after the update is launched. Even if AT&T decided that unlockable bootloaders were unacceptable, the current retail builds could be successfully flashed on consumer devices. That means unlocked bootloaders *are* here to stay.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

moosc said:


> xoom is unlocked. So no Efuse on the atrix?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


LOOPOLE!! he said moto _phone._ 








unless you hold your xoom to your face and talk, which if you do, your point is proved








sorry, </troll>


----------



## Kanibull (Jun 23, 2011)

I felt the need to make an account so say how happy I am to see motorola keeping their word and to hopefully be a part of a new atrix community here.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I so hope they do this on more phones that are already out. Especially my beloved X.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

gardobus said:


> I so hope they do this on more phones that are already out. Especially my beloved X.


Same, especially to know that others have some unlocked bootlaoder goodness and i dont on a moto device :/
well, we know if the X doesnt get it, there will be some serious trolling complaints that will probably push motorola over the edge.
Hopefully.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

And if not, I have 2nd-init CM7 to hold me over until I have an upgrade and there is a nice unlockable Moto on VZW. Hopefully...


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all!

I just went into the wiki and numbered and formatted all the unlock instructions. The last thing anyone wants is to accidentally miss one of the steps because its all mushed together. Enjoy and congratulations on your "new" devices


----------



## turl (Jun 28, 2011)

birdman said:


> *sits on the edge of his seat waiting....*
> 
> Whos going to be the first to build a custom kernel for a moto phone since...the droid1?


CLIQ, CLIQ XT and Backflip all have custom kernels. And they're all post-droid1  I thought it was worth mentioning, haha.


----------

